# Most credit hours/classes you've taken



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm planning on going back to college to get my Bachelor's but I'm having trouble narrowing down what I want to take and the lowest I can get it down to is 21 for 3 semesters and 18 for another semester. So 7 classes for 3 semesters and 6 for another. The most I've ever taken was 6 classes in a semester.
What's the highest number of credit hours/classes you've taken in a semester and what was it like?


----------



## Frankie_Lee (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, 21 credits, wtf? That makes me feel like a bum. Most I've ever taken is 17 I think. I'm taking 15 right now. It's very manageable, but I don't have a job or social life to compete with schoolwork.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

18 was the most credit units I took and still manage to pass.


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

Seven classes in one semester sounds crazy to me! In university I always took five courses and I found it pretty overwhelming at times. I wouldn't have been able to handle more than that.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm taking 18 hours right now, which is somewhat difficult, but doable. From now on, I'm taking 15 hours.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I can't handle that sort of schedule. I take 4 classes a semester at the very most.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I took 19 credits spring semester my sophmore year. Passed, but wouldn't do it again.

12 credits is full time, limit is 20, I think.


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

15 hours (5 classes) 

It was stressful. 

You might be able to manage. It all depends on what you take. Don't take too many hard courses in one semester.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I think I took 18 (5 classes) a few semesters ago. I don't regret it, because I did just as poorly as I do with 13-14 credit hours.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

18 - my next-to-last quarter. Five classes, three had programming and another had papers. I am in the engineering field so you can guess what that was like.

I got food poisoning during Thanksgiving weekend. I barely made it through the quarter with my sanity. My final quarter saw a return to four classes and 15 credit hours.

They considered 15 to be full time.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

The consider 9 credit hours to be full time here. I've taken 4 courses and two labs. I'm too chicken to take five courses. Four is manageable.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I said the most was six but actually in my third semester I took four but two were lab classes and one of those (Microbiology) had two labs a week so it equated to 7 classes a week. That was hard but I think that was mostly because Micro was so hard and I was taking it at the same time as General Biology I.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i took 20 credit hours once and had to dropped 2 classes cause i was too lazy to put in that much effort. Usually i like to stay 16 or below.


----------



## likeOlikeH (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm taking 18 now, the most I've ever taken, and 8 of the credits (one 5 credit language class and a 3 credit elective) are online. The most real classes (not online) i've taken at once was 5 (15 credits) and it was rough, although I managed a 4.0. 21 seems really rough, but if you're committed and really good at keeping to a calendar, it's doable.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Some would be acting classes and movie making classes so hopefully won't have much homework.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

The most I ever took at one time was 15 credits -- 5 classes. It was difficult since three of them were literature classes. I stuck to 12 after that.


----------



## entropy (May 1, 2009)

This past semester, I took 19 credit hours. Six 3 credit hour courses ranging from freshman level to graduate level, and one 1-credit hour lab course that was more work than the graduate level course. Overall, I did pretty well (3.5). This is amazing because my depression and anxiety was really bad this semester, but somehow I pulled through.

My advice is to not let it mentally get to you. Organize your time, be sure to write all of the important dates in each class (Assignment due dates, tests, etc.) Just manage your time wisely. I took 19 credit hours, plus I had 2 full time jobs. I am not smart at all. Just a good time manager.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

I've taken 17 at most, though it's just my first year. Next year I'll be taking 18 both semesters, which is the maximum amount of credit hours we can take at one time. The 18 credit hours include three science courses with labs, though, so I expect I'll have no life next year.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

I took 19 credit hrs my second semester, and plan to take 19 (6 classes, 1 lab) again this upcoming fall. The max they allow without the approval of an advisor at my university is 18, obviously more with the signature of an advisor. There was one year where I wanted to take 21 hrs and my other advisor said they'd never approve it because it was too much.

The first time I took 19 hrs, I didn't have a job so it wasn't a big deal, next year it'll probably be harder with my pt job...You should check it your school will allow you to take that many hours. And if you have a job..ehh that'd be tough...


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I think the most I ever took was 21 or 22, but I had to drop 3 of those credits part way through the semester. 12 was considered full time. Normally I should have been able to handle that workload, but I was mentally breaking down that semester for various reasons.


----------



## digitalangel (Jan 15, 2009)

I had 24 one time, believe it or not! I was at this crazy college that thought it was acceptable to dish out the biggest workload possible. Needless to say, I didn't survive and had no life (though only failing 3 out of 9 classes isn't too bad).

I took 18 last semester (and did well) and 16 this semester after dropping a 3-credit class (did not do well). I'm going to be taking 18 again, but I don't know how well I will handle it this time around since I'm getting more and more anxious to socialize.


----------

